
The Design and Implementation of XMonad - fogus
http://xmonad.wordpress.com/2009/09/09/the-design-and-implementation-of-xmonad/
======
windsurfer
I can't believe metacity is 50,000 lines of C code. I always thought it was so
bland and minimalistic.

~~~
gchpaco
It doesn't do a whole lot for that, but C can be quite verbose and the
standard Xlib bindings don't help at all.

------
uninverted
I use a really similar wm called Awesome (written in C and Lua), but I might
switch once I grok haskell more.

~~~
nixme
Another fellow awesome user on HN :)

I used xmonad for a while actually before switching to awesome. I found the
latter easier to configure and better out of the box (especially with multiple
displays), plus I wanted to learn Lua over Haskell at the time. I found my
productivity increased dramatically using either.

------
dylanz
Great slides, and having tried nearly all of them, this is my favorite Window
Manager.

~~~
cliffdickerson
My favorite tilling WM <http://wmii.suckless.org/> You can configure it with
any scripting language but the downside is the help is lacking compared to the
IRC community for XMonad and awesome.

